# Snails pace....I will be back to hapkido regularly



## matt.m (Nov 3, 2006)

Ok guys, I know of the big hoobie di do I made a few months ago about hanging up my dobok.  However watching hapkido form Oct.28 and talking to the physical therapist, GM and others I believe I will don the hapkido dobok once more.  Not regularly before the first of the new year, but I will.

I have been working my core like a madman etc.  I will and have been told that I will be on the snails pace for everything.  I have done what I knew to be the smart thing and kept practicing the wrist/clothes and throwing and modified throwing I needed to test.

A few weeks ago I was awarded an honorary 1st dan in Judo by a former instructor.  I am looking at testing for blue in tae kwon do.  I don't want to feel like the hapkido dan is the one thing I could have but never accomplished/finished.  I am doing it for me first and foremost, however I want to carry on a family legacy.

I will probably be a 2nd or 3rd dan in tae kwon do before I test for dan in hapkido but so what.  It is more than a journey its and adventure right?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Nov 3, 2006)

Glad to hear you are gonna be able to get back into it!  I for one can really sympathize with you.  

Good luck on the journey!

Jeff


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 3, 2006)

That is great news Matt


----------



## zDom (Nov 3, 2006)

matt.m said:


> I will probably be a 2nd or 3rd dan in tae kwon do before I test for dan in hapkido but so what.  It is more than a journey its and adventure right?



Absolutely right.

Great news, Matt  Glad to hear your HKD dobok will be gathering sweat again soon!


----------



## DerekHKD (Nov 3, 2006)

Glad to hear you can return to HKD Matt.  I hope you can come down and participate in one of your dad's classes some time!


----------



## exile (Nov 4, 2006)

Matt---this is a Very Good Thing, I believe. The fact that you believe you can do it must mean you feel you can overcome the physical difficulties with your leges that you've alluded to---I don't know just what these are or how they came about, have wondered but don't feel I should intrude. But I think it's great that you now feel ready to go back to HKD and _do it!_


----------



## Kacey (Nov 4, 2006)

matt.m said:


> I will probably be a 2nd or 3rd dan in tae kwon do before I test for dan in hapkido but so what.  It is more than a journey its and adventure right?


Rank is great... rank is fun... but it is not the be-all and end-all for a true martial artist.  You are going back to something you enjoy, knowing it will be difficult, and with a goal in mind to help you improve and keep you motivated - which makes you a true martial artist.  Who cares how long it takes?

Congratulations on your attitude and your decision.  Enjoy!


----------



## crushing (Nov 4, 2006)

Keep on keeping on Matt!  You're an inspiration.


----------

